# sand?



## klink67 (Feb 11, 2011)

So my Aquapod 12 has been cycling for the past 2 months after I changed over from saltwater. My question is I still have a sand/rock rubble mix as my substrate that was left over from my saltwater tank. Would this be okay to plant in? I also have some ADA Amazonia II in another tank that isnt being used. Should I put a layer of the Amazonia on top or should I mix it in with the sand?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

If you have enough Amazonia I'd scrap the sand. If that's not possible, I'd either make "islands" of Amazonia where you plan to grow plants, or just use straight sand. Your choice.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

klink67 said:


> So my Aquapod 12 has been cycling for the past 2 months after I changed over from saltwater. My question is I still have a sand/rock rubble mix as my substrate that was left over from my saltwater tank. Would this be okay to plant in? I also have some ADA Amazonia II in another tank that isnt being used. Should I put a layer of the Amazonia on top or should I mix it in with the sand?


another thing, the sand that you used in your saltwater tank most likely is a buffer, meaning it will raise the ph and gh. This would make it harder to keep optimum co2 levels for live plants.


----------

